# What's the best colorant?



## angelz921 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am new to soap and am using M&P soap but have no idea what type of colorant to use. I am looking for simple to start, so do you have any recommendations?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 14, 2011)

I like micas from TKB Trading since they don't bleed.


----------



## angelz921 (Feb 14, 2011)

are they difficult to work with?


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 14, 2011)

angelz921 said:
			
		

> are they difficult to work with?


Pretty easy. So they don't clump, add the amount that you want into a small cup/glass, then either add alcohol or a small amount of liquid oil. That makes it easier for the color to disperse throughout the soap bar.


----------



## angelz921 (Feb 14, 2011)

just plain rubbing alcohol?


Liquid Oil?


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 14, 2011)

angelz921 said:
			
		

> just plain rubbing alcohol? *YES*
> 
> Liquid Oil? *Any soapmaking oil that's liquid at room temp (almond, grapeseed, jojoba, apricot kernel)*


----------



## angelz921 (Feb 14, 2011)

*hugs* Thank you for the help! Very appreciated!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 14, 2011)

angelz921 said:
			
		

> *hugs* Thank you for the help! Very appreciated!


You're welcome and have fun!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 14, 2011)

I like gel or liquid colorants best, for ease of blending.

You will need to always check to make sure your colorants say non bleeeding, unless you want them to run together, which some people do.


----------



## angelz921 (Feb 15, 2011)

where do you recommend I start looking for those? I don't think I've come across any gel colorants? There are so many places out there it's hard to tell what is what...

I was originally hoping for liquid for that same reason.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 15, 2011)

Some colors, such as labcolors, are good for either soaps or cosmetics. They are in a concentrated liquid form and you can use as is (one drop at a time) or dilute. You can mix and match, test different bases with different colors and see what you prefer.

Beware that in most cases, colors for soaps are a different animal than colors for waxes and I don't know of any that can be used for both (which is not to say they don't exist but I haven't heard of them yet)
Just make sure you use colors that are safe to use on the skin.

You can also play with natural colors, such as found in your spice rack! Turmeric makes a great yellow, paprika orange and so on.


----------



## angelz921 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh believe me I would never use any of my candle dye for skin care, that was one of the first things I was taught when I learned how to make them.

I would never have thought to look in my kitchen for color ideas, that's a really neat idea!

Thanks for the idea.


----------

